# Long distance deals - 1010 etc - what's best



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Aside from Skype which is not an option in this case what are people's experience with the casual long distance savings plans like 1010 and Calling cards.

I want to chat a bit with my long lost friend in South Africa who is out in the boonies near the Karoo Desert and don't want to feel time pressured.
Thoughts - experiences??

Seems to me the 10101 idea is KISS but hoping for other feed back

TIA


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> I want to chat a bit with my long lost friend in South Africa who is out in the boonies near the Karoo Desert and don't want to feel time pressured.


Have you considered Vonage? Not sure what the rates would be like to SA, but cheap long distance to North America & Western Europe.

A bit of a hassle to change over, but once done you can use "regular" phones.


----------



## matti (Oct 12, 2006)

PenguinBoy said:


> Have you considered Vonage? Not sure what the rates would be like to SA, but cheap long distance to North America & Western Europe.
> 
> A bit of a hassle to change over, but once done you can use "regular" phones.


We switched to Vonage about 4 months ago. There are some connection issues from time to time but they bother my wife more than me. Overall we're happy with the switch and it really wasn't much of a hassle at all. Having the all included North American long distance is great for us. Think it's $39+tax a month.


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

Hi there MacDoc,

Go with calling cards. Look for the ones without connection fees. You'll have to try different ones to see which have the best reception. There's a catch with some too though. As long as you stay on the phone, the rates are as stated, but some take off minutes each time you connect and disconnect (a way to get extra money - no fees???), but some actually don't.

Hope this helps!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Vonage is not an option.

Thanks for the CC info SC

No one with 1010 experience??


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

I just started using 1010-925 (yak.com) in Sept and so far am happy with it – a 50¢ flat fee billing charge & 5¢ a minute vs. 26¢ a minute Telus (for daytime calls & everything past my $20 "allowance") is going to add up to a considerable savings over time. And all I have to do is dial the extra numbers. Works for me.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

MacDoc
We lived in SA for more than a decade and have piles of friends we call regularly. We use Skype a lot, but for regular calls have found that Phone cards offer the best value..

BUT

overall, calls to SA are very expensive because the local operator (Telkom) still retains a monopoly. So a $5 buck card which lasts 150 to 250 minutes to the other places we call (UK, Chile, Germany) will last about 20 to SA. Sucks bigtime.


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

Oh! 1010! I wasn't sure what you meant.

Yeah, before I signed up for this bell bundle I used yak a lot. It's great for north America but for overseas calling cards all around.

My friends are from all around he world and believe me they've search for the cheapest, and the result... calling cards.


----------

